# Is there a group anywhere of eos m owners?



## lovenix93 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi guys, Im lookin for a group in which I can speak about our little M. Do you know if exist any group on facebook or wherever? I need to speak with you owners to compare about ... Thank you


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

This is as good of a place as any, there are quite a few owners who post here regularly. They were not popular in the US and Europe, but are very popular in Asia, but language might be a barrier to participating in discussions on Asian sites.


----------



## Zv (Jun 23, 2014)

There are loads of M users here! Speak freely friend what troubles you?


----------



## docsmith (Jun 23, 2014)

As mentioned, several of us here on CR have an EOS-M.....but, there is also always the group on flickr:

https://www.flickr.com/groups/eos-m/


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice pics on the flickr page. Do you have a specific issue?

sek


----------



## lovenix93 (Jun 23, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Nice pics on the flickr page. Do you have a specific issue?
> 
> sek


No I dont. I asked this just to avoid to open a new thread for every my little problem with eos m. I have it since a week, Im a newbie. Thank you everyone


----------



## lovenix93 (Jun 23, 2014)

docsmith said:


> As mentioned, several of us here on CR have an EOS-M.....but, there is also always the group on flickr:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/eos-m/


Thx mate


----------



## alby (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello,

I have used EOS M for more than one year and a half. It's a good camera, nice looking, small size, rigid body, but difficult for one (right) hand shooting because of not enough space for palm and finger(s) to hold it without touching the button(s). Overall I am happy with the picture quality taken with this camera


EOS M Systems: EOS M, EF-M 22mm, EF-M 18-55mm, EF-M 11-22mm, EF/EFS adapter, 

EOS APS body: EOS 70D with battery grip & EOS 550D with battery grip, EF-S 17-55mm f2.8, EF-S 60mm macro f2.8, EF 40mm f2.8, EF-L 17-40mm f4.0, EF-S 18-55mm STM, Tamron 70-300 VC PZD, Tamron 70-200mm f2.8 VC, Tokina 11-16mm f2.8

Speedlite 320EX, 580EX-II


----------



## Zv (Jun 23, 2014)

lovenix93 said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics on the flickr page. Do you have a specific issue?
> ...



Chances are someone has already asked the same questions that you will so best thing to do is use the search function on the forum. Search using keywords. Things we've covered already that I recall is - how do you carry your M? Which is a good thread, and adaptors must be done to death by now, there's also stuff about various lens combinations. For general usage you could just post the question on this thread. Though I see nothing wrong with starting new ones for specific problems. Costs nothing and we don't mind, gives us something to do while we wait for rumors!


----------



## lovenix93 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks friend Zv. I wonder if you know anything that make better the grip of eos m. I mean something like battery grip, or grip mounted under tripod hole... Sometimes my camera seems to have not enough grip for my hand.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 23, 2014)

lovenix93 said:


> Thanks friend Zv. I wonder if you know anything that make better the grip of eos m. I mean something like battery grip, or grip mounted under tripod hole... Sometimes my camera seems to have not enough grip for my hand.



http://www.kleptography.com/rf/#camera_eosm


----------



## Zv (Jun 24, 2014)

lovenix93 said:


> Thanks friend Zv. I wonder if you know anything that make better the grip of eos m. I mean something like battery grip, or grip mounted under tripod hole... Sometimes my camera seems to have not enough grip for my hand.



Surapon bought one of these 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18611.msg347920#msg347920


----------



## DRR (Jun 24, 2014)

I have the Richard Freniac grip if you have any questions about it.


----------



## tyger11 (Jun 25, 2014)

DPReview.com has a forum dedicated to the M: http://www.dpreview.com/forums/1060


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 25, 2014)

lovenix93 said:


> ... eos m. I have it since a week ...



Hello and welcome to "the M club" here. 

What lens/es do you use with your EOS-M? EF-M or also EF-S/EF via adapter?

Myself I got my M for about 1 month now. It's my light and compact "go everywhere camera". 
ALso got the EF-M 18-55 kit zoom, EF-M 22/2.0 and EF/-M adapter, which I use fairly regularly to connect my EF-S 55-250 STM and EF 40/2.8 STM (pancake) and sometimes my EF-S 10-22 and EF-S 60/2.8 Macro.

In my experience, lenses with STM AF drive work better on the EOS-M than EF/EF-S lenses with USM AF which was optimized for DSLR phase AF.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> lovenix93 said:
> 
> 
> > ... eos m. I have it since a week ...
> ...



you should try the 135L on it in servo mode its damn quick and i would say i was getting 90% keepers with the combo
other USM lenses not so much but the 135L is amazing on the M


----------

